# ID PLEASE



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i am pretty sure its a (3")rhom. it has a very thin faint terminal band on its tail but something about it just gets me thinkin. so what do you think?sorry no way to resize picture so here's a link


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Pisc are a little blurry but I'd says Spilo Cf, and a nice one


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

you can see the terminal band so i would say rhom but get better pics up for positive id
dixon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i seriously can't tell from the pictures. sorry.

Joe


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

spilo cf


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

i do kinda see a terminal band also. But there is alot of red on the anal fin which usually means spilo cf. Definately need a flank shot. Read up in the ID foroum about taking pictures of your fish for ID.

Oburi


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i have a spilo cf (ruby red)and don't look like the one i have? and i have seen rhom's with alot of red on anal fin (adult's of course). but no sign of red on any other fin's or on throat. will try to post more pictures soon. don't like to stress my fish to much. and when i bought him from ash as high back he seemed to have no doubt it was a rhom. so i hope if it's not what i intended to buy. i can get my money back or he can give me the fish i was looking for. sorry about pictures


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Spilo.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i cant tell sorry


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hmm... I cant see the pics


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

u got a rhom 
dont look like spilo cf to me
could u take a full shot of the fish side ways for better id


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

got new pictures up hope their better


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

A ruby red spilo cf.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say Rhom.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm not sure. I'm leaning more that it's a Rhom but, it does have a lot of red on the anal fin. The truth of the matter is Rhoms change color as they age. Take a look at mine. My Rhom also had red on the anal fin at 2" and 40% of the members said it wasnt a Rhom. I think it's difficult to tell at that size.


----------

